# Coffee brewing is as involved as Aquascaping in my kitchen



## ShawnMac (8 Sep 2016)

sent from tapatalk on my phone so auto correct and other errors are bound to happen


----------



## alto (9 Sep 2016)

though I was expecting the "Chemex" glassware
(I think that's what the special elevated coffee glass is called)


----------



## ShawnMac (9 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> though I was expecting the "Chemex" glassware
> (I think that's what the special elevated coffee glass is called)


Haha! Just the French press. The glassware would have been more fitting.

The drip maker is so we can keep up with the in-laws voracious appetite for weak coffee

sent from tapatalk on my phone so auto correct and other errors are bound to happen


----------



## Manisha (9 Sep 2016)

Barista in the making ☺


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Sep 2016)

Wow...that definitely looks very involved...

This is how involved brewing coffee gets in my kitchen...about as involved as my aquascaping as well
I

Other brands are available...


----------



## mort (9 Sep 2016)

I'll have a tea please


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2016)

Mine is even more involved:


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Sep 2016)

Nice nails Paulo...where did you get them done


----------



## kadoxu (9 Sep 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> Mine is even more involved:
> 
> View attachment 91197


Me too... Nespresso is as far as I'll go!


----------



## alto (9 Sep 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> even more involved:


Step 1 find the girl
Step 2 call
Step 3 wait
Step 4 wait
Step 5 open door
Step 6 wait
Step 7 COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Step 8 waves goodbye


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice nails Paulo...where did you get them done


Thats why its more involved, get the missus to do it for me!  you guys didnt pick up on the hidden message!


----------



## ShawnMac (9 Sep 2016)

Took me months to sort out the right method to get the consistent good cup of coffee, I'm like a dog with a bone that way. it also took our pod brewing machine to break before heading down this quest...


----------



## aaron.c (9 Sep 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnMac (13 Sep 2016)

aaron.c said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I now have something to aspire to...


----------



## Manisha (13 Sep 2016)

aaron.c said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I may hate you now


----------



## aaron.c (13 Sep 2016)

It's not bad a setup  sadly my skills let it down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (15 Sep 2016)

aaron.c said:


> It's not bad a setup  sadly my skills let it down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I LOVE your setup Aaron & after working in the trade rarely drink coffee at home (too spoilt really) but if I invested in a coffee machine like yours, I probably would...If you really feel your skills don't do it justice - I'd be happy to take off your hands  (as a favour)


----------



## ShawnMac (15 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> I LOVE your setup Aaron & after working in the trade rarely drink coffee at home (too spoilt really) but if I invested in a coffee machine like yours, I probably would...If you really feel your skills don't do it justice - I'd be happy to take off your hands  (as a favour)


How kind of you!


----------

